# Im the new guy to IronMag



## thuhobbit (Jan 12, 2012)

hey everybody

im new here so i figured id introduce myself.  ive been lifting for about 7 or so years. originally i just started to get bigger and faster for sports, but then it became an addiction.  never juiced before but ive been researching it since i started lifting...some day i would really like to though.  im into outdoors stuff when im not in the gym. have a great career that i love and dont know what id do without it. things i really want to work on are building my traps and thinning down my waiste line so that my traps are proportional and i have the leaner look.  i have always prided myself in being able to bulk very quickly but my hardest thing is toning up...im sure its this way for most of ya...im currently at 206lbs and about 10% bf.  im not sure what else people put into these intros haha, so i guess write me back if yall got any questions.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*thuhobbit* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome! Nice intro, you will def find alot of information here to help you out with your goals!


----------



## oufinny (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard.  Let me know if we can help you in any way.


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 12, 2012)

welcome my dude theres alot of cool people here and u will learn a lot bro


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## bushwacker (Jan 12, 2012)

welcome to I M


----------



## swollen (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum bro.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 13, 2012)

big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 13, 2012)

that goes double for me, lol even bigger welcome lmao jk


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah I want traps like that little marine dude off warrior homie! I've been killing those since I watched that movie! Welcome to the site bro!!!


----------



## Dath (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Jan 24, 2012)

yo yo yo.................


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------

